# [Xorg] Full Screen Dual Screen

## koma

Ciao ragazzi!

Ho comprato una nuova scheda video e un nuovo monitor (TV+LCD della samsung).

Che voi sappiate è possibile fare in modo dimettere in full screen un video/una finestra solo su un monitor? Cioè mi piacerebbe poter scegliere se avere il full screen su uno o due monitor.

Qualche opzione particolare? La scheda video è un:

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)
```

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Prova a giocherellare con le opzioni di nvidia-settings

----------

## koma

già fatto ma non ho avuto molti risultati =)

----------

## koma

Dovesse servire a qualcuno, qui c'è il mo xorg.conf  fa funzionare i due monitor facendo il full screen diviso per schermo.

Nel momento in cui vogliate avere un FULLFULL screen mettete Xinerama a 1.

Ciao ciao

```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder3)  Tue Jan 22 19:54:38 PST 2008

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 6200"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "1"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1280x1024 +0+0, CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select +1280+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## oRDeX

mitico koma!  :Smile:  serviva anche a me  :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> mitico koma!  serviva anche a me 

 Già lo sai  :Wink: 

----------

